# #6 for 2010



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dropped this male at 175 yds. Missed it's mate. Just can't seem to hit them on the run. Great way to start the weekend though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty good size dog Teamroper. Congrats.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a bad looking coyote. Looks like he just got a bath!


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

He did! All the grass was wet dragging him back to the truck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He does seem to be a pretty good sized guy! Is that about average for there?


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, that is about average. He weighed about 30-35 lbs. Not too big and not too small. If you look at #7, (pictured below) the one that I just got the other night you will notice that it is a little smaller. She is a female that probably weighed about 25-30 lbs. I did get a female last year in September that weighed 42 lbs. She was a big mamma.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

A dog is a dog is a dog!


----------

